
Hoping to Lead Great Lakes Lampreys to Demise by the Nose - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/09/science/hoping-to-lead-great-lakes-lampreys-to-demise-by-the-nose.html
======
bduerst
Hopefully 3kPZS and the other pheromones don't affect native fish species on
their stream migrations. Has this been tested yet?

------
marshray
Treating infested water with lamprey pheremones - sounds like the beginning of
a horror movie.

~~~
protomyth
well the video included shows a bit of a scare
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylImuwPWLBo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylImuwPWLBo)

~~~
marshray
That was just precious.

~~~
protomyth
That should be the video shown in front of the political committee to get the
funding to use the pheromones.

~~~
marshray
I hope they remember to put signs up at the swimming spots where they dump the
lamprey attractant.

~~~
protomyth
Failure to do so would result in the video that gets shown on 60 Minutes.
Those videos tend to negatively affect funding and career advancement.

